# Soundstream TRX1000D or TRX2000D



## Wil de woofer (Oct 8, 2008)

Dear friends,
I can't get my 1000D loud enough compared to the Sinfoni's on my MP compo.
Should a 2000D be a better amp?
A bridged 800.2 sounded bad.
The sub is a Phase Linear Aliante 12"LTD in a sealed enclousure.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a 2000D and it's a very, very solid amp. Tons of power and clean too. You will see a big difference.


----------



## rsaint (Aug 19, 2008)

what sub did you used? Im planning to get TRX2000D too and im in need of feedback/comments/suggestions. Thanks


----------

